# corded or fluffy?



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

What's up with that corded Havanese in the Westminster Kennel Club show last night? My 8-month-old puppy can look corded 2 minutes after he's brushed, but I didn't know it was a desirable look for a show dog. You couldn't even see the poor dog's face. It looked like he was covered in straw. Not a good look in my opinion. Even fluffy Havanese dogs never seem to do well in dog shows. What's the deal? Why do the judges always pick those bald freaky looking poodles?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I must agree, I was not impressed with the corded Havanese, but I didn't see the other Havanese dogs entered either. But I know Havanese dogs are a very attractive dog, with beautiful coloring. If the other toy breeds get to have bows in there hair, can the Havanese breed also? I like them with their bangs pulled back so you can see their beautiful eyes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There's no doubt the corded hav is it's own look,but I thought he was very cute!He looked all "messy and playful",just like they look most of the time!I also get very frustrated with the judges...it ALWAYS seem to be a poodle.Poodles are showy,but give it to someone else for a change! 
I did see the other havs on the westminster site,and they all were very pretty dogs......not sure what the judge thought sending out what looked like the only corded one.The video is so short,you have to see it at least 3-4 times to get an idea.I waited hours and hours to see that video,and was disappointed it wasn't more thorough......oh well,at least we got to get a glimpse at show life!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, Did you see the actuall judging of all the Havanese?? Cause the video i say was 5-10 minutes long?? All the dog, especially Stogie, were beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

no.......it was just a quick clip of them entering the ring......what did I wrong?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I am going to go on the website to walk thru what I did to see the whole scoring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, go to the website & click on videos, then pick 2007 breed judging video Day 1 -- then go down the list of dogs & click on havanese. 
on the left you will see a commerical for Purina, while it is going on, go to the right & scroll down the names of dogs, and then click on havanese. Try during the commercial & right after it ends. Then the vidoe should come up.
Let me know how you make out.
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't care much for the corded Hav and have no idea why the judge picked him vs. the other Havs. I think Stogie is a thousand times better looking and I also saw other Havs in the ring (on the clip) that I liked much better. I guess the big shows are really politica and a lot depends on who handles the dog as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was ringside at Westminster yesteday for the Hav judging. Personally, I don't care for the corded and have seen her dogs at other shows also. All the dogs were sooooo beautiful and looked like they were having fun. Stogie is a handsome dog, even better than his pics. There was a pup in the ring from Peekaboo Havanese, which is where Kodi's sire is from. I could never be a judge, because I think they all deserve BOB!
PS- if you get to watch the video and are curious to see me, look behind the judges table. I have red hair and am wearing a brown turtleneck sweater holding a book.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Irnfit: Do they judge the dogs in catalog order? There was a dog near the end of the video that really looked like Sam. I backed up the video many times but could see the arm band of the Handler. The dog after I could read the arm band "17". I would love to know who the dog is. I am not familiar with the handlers and owners faces so I don't who the dog belonged to. Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw Stogie and he was beautiful  I even saw my breeder handling one of ther dogs #17 Flirt in a Skirt. Martha Stewart was there, and I could not believe the number of entries and spectators!! Wow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,hours later I got to see the ENTIRE judging...I have dial up,and waited what seemed like forever last night,to just see perhaps 30sec.of video.Now that I have gotten to see all the havs,I also would not have picked either one of the corded havs.They were all so pretty,I would have wanted to bring almost all of them home with me....but seriously...there were a few "uglies"in there(at least in my world). I guess that's why we aren't judges,right?LOL!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally, I am not a fan of the corded look. That would definately be a "show" do because it just looks so high maintenance. Personally, I like all havs with a natural coat. There were many beautiful havs at Westminster that looked like they represented the breed well. But then again, I am just a pet owner and I know nothing about what to look for in that standard. That's just my 2 cents


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

JULIE
Just to let you know that the video showing is not the entire judging. There were 38 Havs to be judged and it started at 9:45 am. I left ringside at 11:10, when the judging ended. What you see in the video is actually just the final judging - the dogs that the judges selected from the original 38. From these remaining dogs, he pulled out more dogs, narrowing the field. Then he chooses BOB, BOS and the AOM.
Hope this helps a little. It was my first time there, and I learned a lot.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie, 
In the video, this is not in catalog order, because these are the dogs that have already been pulled. They are in #order, so I'll see if I can find the name for you in the program.
Michele


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"PS- if you get to watch the video and are curious to see me, look behind the judges table. I have red hair and am wearing a brown turtleneck sweater holding a book."*

*** Hey, I see you there!! Cool! Nice to 'meet' you Michele. LOL 

Wow, talk about having a front row seat!! Lucky you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie, I tried to figure out which dog it was, but I can't read the #. Even at ringside, it was hard to see the #, because of the angle. It was a great spot to see the dogs, though. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Note - at the beginning of the video, the 4th handler is the owner of my 
Kodi's sire.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey all - dumb question ... what is the website you are all going to? Is it the AKC.org? Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

RedHeadedGator
Westminsterkennelclub.com - click on video, toy group, havanese


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

irnfit said:


> PS- if you get to watch the video and are curious to see me, look behind the judges table. I have red hair and am wearing a brown turtleneck sweater holding a book.


Wow Michele. You had a great spot to see the Havs!!!!!!! I am envious. It looks like it was lots of fun.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm about to get my new havanese puppy and I'm thinking about cording him. Personally I think the corded look is very stoic and different looking. It keeps him from looking like a shih tzu. I wish there were more info on here about how to keep up the coat and maintaining those long locks. Looking forward to reading on!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Capotes mom, 

Congrats on your new puppy. Post pictures. Keep us posted as to whether or not you decide to cord. I don't think I would want to have a corded dog. From what I have read it is alot of work. The cords have to be kept clean and dry or they can get moldy. 

There is a chapter on cording in Diane Klumb's book "The Havanese".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Cording Havs*

I recently visited the home of a fully corded Havanese and after she showed me how to maintain the coat, all I can say is that I'd really recommend only doing it under someone who can mentor you - for your own sanity and the dog's sake. It is a lot of work.

I think I'd like to do it someday because I also like the way it looks. (However, I love the brushed out coat even more.) I started it last year before my Tinky had puppies and with the hormonal changes, I started finding whole cords on the floor and decided to remove them all. It was bad news for the timing I chose.

Cording also takes more than a year to complete. I've heard some say that you really need to plan for a year and a half to two years to get it done well.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Being that Capote is my first and only puppy and I have a lot of free time I MAY have enough time to keep up with the extra grooming he'd require. A mentor would be awesome, but as it is right now when I tell people what kind of dog I'm getting they give me this blank 'never-heard-of-it' stare..lol. Cording just seems like another form of spoiling for me and lord knows he's going to be spoiled rotten! Besides...if I don't like it or it doesn't work for him you can always cut it off.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I could never take the time but ollie would be a perfect candidate - each bit of hair is perfectly a soft wringlet!! When I bathe him i let him dry naturally - I don't like the fluff ball look - and he rarely mats...however he has started more cause he is almost 9 months now and "blowing"

I adore his curls...

Olliesmom


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Capotes Mom!
You need to get the book "the Havanese" by Diane Klumb.It is a great book with alot of information and there is a whole chapter on cording.They tell of a quik cording method with pictures etc.I also am/was very interested in cording because it just looks so different.Capote has great coloring and that would be neat to see corded.I have only saw a black corded hav and a black and white parti(in the book).I think alot of people are afraid to try cording(me too),but I figured if I had trouble keeping Quincy in full coat(brushed out)I would then try the cording,as you are already part there with the matting,and a short clip would always be my last resort.So far I have kept Quince's coat up.......but if you want a supporter-I'm it!
You will have plenty of time to decide....your guy is so little!He looks like a little round fluffy ball!So cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Capote'sMom, what an adorable puppy you have there! When are you getting him?

Here are a couple of links you might want to check out:

http://www.bydandhavanese.com/keebler.html

http://www.answers.com/topic/cording

http://www.havanese.net/

http://www.moptophavanese.com/daisycording.html - One of our members here is "MopTopHavanese"

And of course we have our own thread you can check out....

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=292


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you are serious about cording, I can connect you to an email group that is specifically geared to that. The person who runs it cords dogs of several breeds.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I am definately serious about it! Send me their email in a p.m. I'd love to get in touch with them


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not want to rain on anyones parade and i can understand you enthusiam but don't you think you should wait until you have the dog to see if it is feasible .
I think you need to check their coat first . Some dogs cord more easily . I could have never done it with Asta's coat but Cosmo is a natural .
Anyway Good Luck and I hope capote likes the look and the time and effort it takes ..
He has a deidcated Mommy already !!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

right now he's a lil fuzzball. But if he turns out anything like his daddy, then his coat should be ok for cording. His daddy already has locks on his coat that are pulled together even though he's brushed out..his hair isn't very fine. Capote's mommy on the other hand....that's a different story...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry but after watching the EUKANUBA show last night, I got so mad about that corded Havanese that's been shown. I just don't think that this look represents our beautiful dogs very well. No offense, but that poor dog looked filthy and as if his cords were slowing him down. I like the Puli and the Comondors a lot, but their cords seem to look neater and fit their height better.

Edit: I've been reminded by a kind member, that the word 'filthy' is harsh in this context. And I would like to apologize for that choice of words. I don't mean to offend the dog nor its owner as I KNOW they must be fantastic to get to that show.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha..capote will never have cords. He gets a mat and I'm ready to shave him. Wait. I take that back. I did shave him. But it was fun to see what I was thinking about doing a year ago.. even if it was part insanity.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

I am with you, I really hate the look of a corded Hav and I think I mentioned it before, that if the first Hav I saw was corded I wouldn't given the breed another thought. I also watched Eukanuba dog show and just couldn't get over how much I dislike a corded Havanese. I also think that Puli and Comondor look great corded. It's like the cords seem to belong on them, where as on the Hav they look wrong. The cords on the black and white parti looked like they were going to fall apart any minute.....so unattractive!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yepp, just how I felt too. Obviously it's a matter of preference, but there are corded Havanese that have nicer cords than the one shown on Eukanuba. E.g. the black one from the 2007 Westminster show http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2007/video/breed/index.html Of course Kimberly is right, that what counts most, is the great body structure underneath that coat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the corded havs are kinda cute. You have to admit--if you were walking down the street with a corded hav--it would get noticed,and not by people thinking it's a shih-tsu or colored maltese or whatever crazy thing people can come up with.

I actually believe the cords are more natural then alot of the brushed coats when you see single coated,over processed grooming in pictures.eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Yepp, just how I felt too. Obviously it's a matter of preference, but there are corded Havanese that have nicer cords than the one shown on Eukanuba. E.g. the black one from the 2007 Westminster show http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2007/video/breed/index.html Of course Kimberly is right, that what counts most, is the great body structure underneath that coat.


It is funny how some look better than the others, the two you mentioned are actually litter mates. I like the corded look better on an all black hav better than the black & white. I was actually lucky enough to meet the breeder of these two and also get to pet another litter mate and was amazed at how soft the cords are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read that any Hav with the proper coat texture will cord if allowed to do so. If you have a Hav with this type of coat, then by brushing, what you are doing is exactly the opposite if its natural coat, which means you are making the ongoing effort to prevent your Hav from cording by brushing. Cords are organized mats. The mats forming in the first place is a natural process.

Plus, a Hav takes a lot less time due to its size to cord vs a Puli Or Komondor.

I have to admit, some of them are pretty kooky and exotic looking, but that adds more fun into the breed when someone stops to talk to you about your dog. BUT, it all depends on your dogs coat, some coats aren't meant for it and do they look out of place. I have mixed thoughts on cording, I adore the fluffy puppy look, not sure if I like the shaggy?.?.? Too cord or not to cord?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie and I got to meet the corded Hav at Eukanuba and while I didn't get to feel her. I heard she is gorgeous under those cords. She looked nice structurally from a far and was a friendly dog! I talked to her owner and he said that the white ones are really hard to keep clean. Makes sense and he said the problem with the sables is that coloring makes it look like a dirty white corded havanese.

It is interesting what they say about a correct coat will cord, etc. I have seen poodles corded as well? I think giving the right amount of energy wouldn't anything cord?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> If you have a Hav with this type of coat, then by brushing, what you are doing is exactly the opposite if its natural coat, which means you are making the ongoing effort to prevent your Hav from cording by brushing. Cords are organized mats. The mats forming in the first place is a natural process.


I think given the right amount of time human hair will cord too, now does that mean because this is the 'natural' process for hair, everyone should run around with corded hair?  :rockon:

Amanda, apparently even the owner said that the partis or lighter coats 'look dirty' and that's what I meant by saying it looked 'filthy'. I'm not surprised at all that that dog has a sweet temperament and great structure, cause that's what a great Hav is all about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sure even the slighest amount of wave in the hair would cord, but would it look good? To each his own I say. If your dog has a thicker 'double' coat, of course it would look much better than a thin haired version. I guessing that a thin hair corded version would not look right? With lots of skin far and wide between. I have only seen pics...so seeing them in person is probably a whole different experience. BIG thick dreads is ideal. 

I could see how lighter version look dirty. If I think of a mat in general, it lacks the 'luster' or 'shine' that a brushed dog has. A mat when forming looks nothing like the rest of the 'normal' hair. Leaving the dirty look. Heck, I have long, really, really thick hair and when I get snarls (or mats) in the underlaying, it sure doesn't look like the rest of my head!:biggrin1: Looks like a need to shower and clean up! Even though I am clean! :brushteeth:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I think given the right amount of time human hair will cord too, now does that mean because this is the 'natural' process for hair, everyone should run around with corded hair?  :rockon:


Really cords are mats that have been carefully separated and trained. So given that line of thought, cords aren't natural either--mats are! and yeah human hair does do it too. There's a homeless guy in my town and his hair is in this huge mat. Hmmmm naturally? :behindsofa:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't like the look of corded Havs. If I would have seen my first hav and it was corded, I probably would never have gone further into researching the breed. Alice Lawrence breeds beautiful dogs. I almost was lucky enough to get one of her puppies. I just don't like the corded look.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the black corded hav. I think the parti needs more work though. 

And my hair would never cord.. or dreadlock for that matter. It'd just get really greasy and lay flat..lol. So I don't have the 'natural' ability to ever have a dreaded look.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Mindy, you just wait and see, the grease in your hair will entrap dirt and dust and *poof* you're corded or more precisely: matted. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I got to meet a corded standard poodle female at the San Francisco dog show. She was just stunning. To me the cords look more natural on a poodle than on the Hav.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha...It'd probably end up being one giant..greasy..matted ball of lint, dirt, and rubber bands that broke off in the mass of it all...haha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mindy, you could then cut it into neat little cords :biggrin1:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I tend to agree with most of you ladies. ANY long coat will matt, a maltese will, a yorkie will, a shih tzu will. Does that make it the natural or preferred coat? No it doesn't.

Cording is NOT a natural process. If you left your havanese ungroomed for a year, you are not going to see cords like you saw on the dog on TV. The dogs would look like and remain to be a matted, felted mess. You have to cut those cords into the coat and it takes human intervention to get them to look like that.....so I don't see how the claim could be made that a corded coat is more natural than a brushed coat. Personally, I will stick with my brush.

Also...I co-owned a corded havanese with my cousin, and she had the most bichon-like, INCORRECT coat that I have ever seen, which is why she was corded in the first place. We purchased her as an adult, but prior to that NO care had been given to her cords for almost 4 years. Think of a wet mop left to molder...that is what she smelled like. No one had continued to form the cords, so her coat underneath the cords was completely felted to the point where I could not even see where her ear holes were. It took three of us almost two hours to cut the cords off her....and 2 lbs of cords later, we finally were able to see the dog underneath. The point of my story is....those cords are just as high-maintenance as a brushed coat and need to be cared for properly. I wouldn't even attempt to cord without the advice and assistance of someone experienced in cording, because I have seen first hand what can happen when the proper care is not taken of the cords. I think that the Lawrences do a terrific job with their corded dogs and I give them TONS of props for being able to do it so well....I know that if I attempted it, I would definitely need A LOT of help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

momof2 said:


> Cords are organized mats. The mats forming in the first place is a natural process.


Yes ladies, I am not saying that a Hav will naturally cord. Cords are manipulated mats. And in order to cord, you need the mats to form. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no experience with cording at all,but I did read a whole section on it in Diane Klumb's book The Havanese. It tells how to speed cord and how to do it the natural way. According to her book big fat cords are not ideal Kristy.Those must be seperated.I think to each his own on the corded look. I think it's cute myself and if properly cared for,no different then a brushed coat,they are adorable.They are not dirty and stuff like a homeless person,or as some of you have suggested.By the way,in her book is a beautiful picture of a blk/white parti corded that is bright and shiny.

My point was the "overprocessed" show dogs coats being thinned and straightened and whatever else they do. I'm not in the show world,but I've read talk of it.One of those havs on that old video of the Westminster 07 judging,shows a beautiful dog,but none of it's hair moves on it's face except for the ends of his mustache.....go look-----it's a parti I believe. It's a pretty dog,but sure isn't shown in a natural way if it's facial hair is all stuck down to his face.I hope in time,people will quit showing them like that,and with stripped coats,and ironed coats etc.The havanese is a cute breed---they should be promoted with their thick double coats as the breed standard calls for.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Fluffy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, my thick dreads is ideal comment could have been taken the wrong way.

It is better for a dog to have a lot of thick hair that 'matted' to "seperate into the appropriate sized cords" - those thick pieces were the dreads I was talking about.

I didn't mean the dog should have 1" wide dreads.

I feel you need a dog with thick hair in order for it to look right. A thin haired dog would probably look out of place with a bunch of tiny gathers of hair and lots of skin showing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a sucker for fluffy too! Don't get me wrong, but a corded dog done correctly whether it be Havanese or a Puli or a Poodle can be beautiful and uniquely theirs to the owner.

It is all personal preference. There are some dogs out their that I wouldn't put on my top 20 list based on looks. Someone else may have those dogs that are not on my list at the top of theirs. Everyone is different.

Cording is a long time commitment, it takes a lot of work. 

But if an owner of a Havanese adores the little 'mop rag doll' look then go for it if they have the resources, commitment and time it will take. 

Just trying not to be a one sided person here and say Hav's are not to be corded. Whatever the owner wants, as long as they still adore that pup!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All the corded dogs (havanese and puli) I have met, are very thin long cords. Well all of them have been show dogs, I haven't met dogs in the beginning corded process I have met specials. On the other hand, I have seen rescue dogs of various breeds who were in a mill and they are giant mats that go the skin more like what Katie was describing. I don't think the matts split on their own at all. I have also heard a more curly wild coat is way easier to cord which makes sense (think the puffy havanese coats you have seen).

Okay who is going to be our victim and try it while taking pics for the forum?

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen a poodle with the cords and liked the look so I guess for me, I like it on a larger dog. The cords look heavy and seem more appropriate on a larger breed. That's not to say that a Hav can't look good in cords~there's always an exception to the rule! When I read The Havanese and was reading about cords, I was thinking...hmmmmm maybe if I got tired of brushing, that would be the low-maintenence way to go! BUT, as I read further and I think they even say the dog should be dipped in a sink of water with a bit of bleach added....I started to see how the cords could stay wet longer and perhaps smell mildewed..hmmm. not something I want to deal with. Any look you choose for a long haired dog requires work, you just have to decide whether you would rather, cord, brush or cut! For me I love the soft silky feel to my guys coat when it's washed and brushed and smells lightly of conditioner. I also love running my fingers through it when I hold him!

oh, and I didn't mean to imply the cords were dirty by mentioning a homeless person. I was only pointing out that human hair can mat and cord if not brushed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> I got to meet a corded standard poodle female at the San Francisco dog show. She was just stunning. To me the cords look more natural on a poodle than on the Hav.


Here she is Julia.
I wonder if the dog's color makes a difference as well?:ear:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that poodle looks beautiful!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is my neighbors poodle, her name is Sassy~ And I think she looks amazing!
Want a bit of info on her cords? She started cording Sassy a couple years ago when I started cording Daisy, but I gave up after about 9 months. (yes she is trying to talk me into cording Daisy again!). So she has been cording for about 2 1/2 years. She washes Sassy every 10 days and it takes her 24 HOURS to dry!!! Yikes!! Aside from the drying, having a corded dog (once all the cords are formed) is fairly easy maintenence. I think Sharlene spilts Sassy's cords about once a month. (and lightly trims the ends). That's really all she has to do aside from washing/drying her.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, that poodle looks amazing. I like that much better than the show coat.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That poodle looks amazing! Love it and just like Michele said, I find it much nicer than the show coat we usually see.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> That is my neighbors poodle, her name is Sassy~ And I think she looks amazing!
> Want a bit of info on her cords? She started cording Sassy a couple years ago when I started cording Daisy, but I gave up after about 9 months. (yes she is trying to talk me into cording Daisy again!). So she has been cording for about 2 1/2 years. She washes Sassy every 10 days and it takes her 24 HOURS to dry!!! Yikes!! Aside from the drying, having a corded dog (once all the cords are formed) is fairly easy maintenence. I think Sharlene spilts Sassy's cords about once a month. (and lightly trims the ends). That's really all she has to do aside from washing/drying her.


Yes that is Sassy. I saw her at the dog show with Julia and asked if I could take her picture. Your neighbor is really nice.
Sally
PS 24 hours to dry!!:jaw::jaw:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a pretty poodle Sassy is.....This is the first time I've seen a corded poodle.It looks really neat.

I think if a person could keep them dry,it would be less maintenance to care for cords then brushing everyday,but I've always been afraid of "changing my mind" and the shave that would come afterwards.I'm not crazy about most puppy cuts,so a 1/4"-1/2 "shave doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sassy is even prettier in real life.  If I had time and incnlination, Romeo's very thick hair would cord easily, but let's just say I've got better things to do with my time. :biggrin1:


----------

